# Arizona



## Terbak (Jul 7, 2013)

Any AZ masons preferably in the area of Glendale willing to talk to me a little about getting into the craft and everything? Thanks

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 8, 2013)

I have a friend in that area, if no one contacts you here, PM me your e-mail and I will pass it onto him.


----------



## Terbak (Jul 14, 2013)

I went to dinner and met some folks but now it looks like I have 6 months to kill. What should I do while I wait? I am excited. I bought an Idiots guide to Freemasonry. What would you suggest I do while the lodge gets to know me as a candidate? Thanks!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RANDOM (Jul 14, 2013)

Terbak said:


> Any AZ masons preferably in the area of Glendale willing to talk to me a little about getting into the craft and everything? Thanks
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile






Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RANDOM (Jul 14, 2013)

How do I become a Freemason?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Terbak (Jul 14, 2013)

You ask one

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

